# Las Vegas Pro Store Haul + Online Haul <3



## jdechant (Mar 1, 2009)

Ok...so of course if I was going to Las Vegas I would have to make a special trip to the pro store!!! Stocked up on alot of goodies!! Also did an online order last week so I am including the stuff in the haul! Will post pics on monday or tuesday when my online order comes in!!

Eyeshadow pallette refills
-Freshwater
-All that glitters
-Lime
-Mythology
-Soba
-Retrospeck
-Vibrant Grape
-Expensive Pink

Lipsticks
-Lavender Whip
-Creme d'nude
-Creme Cup
-Fleshpot

Lipglosses
-C Thru Lipglass
-Fashion Scoop Cremesheen Glass
-Boy Bait Cremesheen Glass
-Ever So Rich Cremesheen Glass

-Cremestick liner in pink treat
-Tinted Lip Conditioner in Fuschia Fix
-Paint Stick in Cool Pink
-Sculpting powder in Shadester
-Pink Swoon blush refill
-Waveline fluidline
-Eye Kohl in Phone number
-224 Brush
-195 Brush
-109 Brush
-NC35 Studio Sculpt Foundation
-NW25 Studio Sculpt Concelear
-Prep and Prime
-Studio moisture fix
-MSF Natural in Medium Deep
-Pro Pallette 15 refill Eyeshadow
-Pro Pallette Blush

Almost forgot to add:
-Mixing Medium Eyeliner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Well I think thats it!! ................Finally got the pics taken! Enjoy!!


----------



## lushious_lips (Mar 1, 2009)

Enjoy.


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Mar 1, 2009)

awesome haul, be carefull you dont O.D on all that MAC, lol

enjoy your new goodies and thanks for sharing


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow! Nice haul!! I wish I can go to the Pro store so that I can get some stuff that you'll never find in the regular line. Enjoy your amazing stuff!


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 2, 2009)

I was waiting for you to post this! AWESOME choices! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy


----------



## ABB113 (Mar 2, 2009)

A-M-A-Z-I-N-G haul!  So lucky you got to go to the Pro store!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

OHHH you're gonna have fun!! Good stuff Jenna


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 2, 2009)

Awesome haul and I am glad that you had fun in Vegas.  I am counting down the days until my Vegas trip in June.


----------



## kariii (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm moving to vegas in June


----------



## jdechant (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Awesome haul and I am glad that you had fun in Vegas. I am counting down the days until my Vegas trip in June. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
YAY!! Vegas in June!! I'm soo jealous for you cause it will be a blast! And very hot..lol


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kariii* 

 
_I'm moving to vegas in June 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
For real?? OMG that is a DREAM come true for me..lol..you are soo lucky! I wish I could just fly down there and move..i would totally do it! But unfortunately I am not a US citizen..so its not that easy for me.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_OHHH you're gonna have fun!! Good stuff Jenna_

 
Thanks Tish!! There is soo much to still try out!! and combinations to try...lol..I think this will keep me busy until Sugarsweet...lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_I was waiting for you to post this! AWESOME choices! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy_

 
Thanks Alexa!! Yah, I have been meaning to do it all week...oh...I totally forgot to add the eyeliner mixing medium...oops!!


----------



## Arshia (Mar 2, 2009)

thank you for sharing! u already know we are all hatin! lmfaooo


----------



## KellyMcDMAC (Mar 3, 2009)

you got really great stuff!


----------



## jdechant (Mar 3, 2009)

finally added the pics! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




forgot to take a close up pic of the cremesheen glass lippies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well


----------



## amym_79 (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow what a great haul !


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow! Fantastic haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## nunu (Mar 3, 2009)

lovely haul! enjoy!!


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 3, 2009)

ooOOoOo great items! have fun!


----------



## brandi (Mar 4, 2009)

WOW! You got a lot of goodies! My mom just went to Vegas last night sent her with my list! I hope they have everything. We don't have a pro store on Oahu Boo! You're going to have fun with all of it I'm sure.


----------



## kariii (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_YAY!! Vegas in June!! I'm soo jealous for you cause it will be a blast! And very hot..lol




For real?? OMG that is a DREAM come true for me..lol..you are soo lucky! I wish I could just fly down there and move..i would totally do it! But unfortunately I am not a US citizen..so its not that easy for me.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_

 

You all can visit me anytime, we can mac pro shop... hell we can MAC shop here! I'm only moving because my fiance moved there. I live in San Francisco at the moment, I love it here and I'm sure I will always leave my heart in SF but Las vegas is where my true love is


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 4, 2009)

good stuff. looks pretty!


----------

